# Lyft ratings reset



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Does Lyft reset rating at any point? 

I just started driving for Lyft. I have given 4 rides since 12/14 and had a 5 star rating as of yesterday. Today I was checking the site and my rating says 0.0!

Not sure how that is even possible


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Kcope316 said:


> Does Lyft reset rating at any point?
> 
> I just started driving for Lyft. I have given 4 rides since 12/14 and had a 5 star rating as of yesterday. Today I was checking the site and my rating says 0.0!
> 
> Not sure how that is even possible


Please provide a screenshot. Might be a system glitch. Either that or you were caught speeding by the APP technology. The speed violation counts as negative 20 stars.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Here you go.

Seriously the app tracks your speed? While I do not speed when a pax is in the car, I may not be as careful when alone.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like a system glitch for sure. I was kidding about the penalty for stars. However, yes...the APP does track speeding as well as a lot of other info. If the 0.00 ratings continues for the next few days, you might want to stop by at a local LYFT office for an in-person visit.


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Sweet thanks for your help! 

You had me going there for a moment lol!

Honestly though i wouldn't put anything by them!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When I started Lyft told me that the first "handful" of rides would not count the ratings. After maybe a dozen they started to accumulate.

But don't speed anyway, why take the chance.

I also heard that they monitor your cell phone when you have a pax in the car, to make sure you don't speed. Or maybe that was Uber. Not sure, they both look the same to me. Is that race-ist?


----------



## Johnydoo (Jul 25, 2017)

Mista T said:


> When I started Lyft told me that the first "handful" of rides would not count the ratings. After maybe a dozen they started to accumulate.
> 
> But don't speed anyway, why take the chance.
> 
> I also heard that they monitor your cell phone when you have a pax in the car, to make sure you don't speed. Or maybe that was Uber. Not sure, they both look the same to me. Is that race-ist?


I heard both apps will send you a warning if you hit 80MPH !? That's 20 miles over the speed limit. Also, uber does not track your speed or acceleration when you don't have a pax.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mista T said:


> I also heard that they monitor your cell phone when you have a pax in the car, to make sure you don't speed. Or maybe that was Uber. Not sure, they both look the same to me. Is that race-ist?


Man, nobody caught my joke.

Speeding ..... racing. ....... race-ist


----------



## Kcope316 (Nov 7, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Man, nobody caught my joke.
> 
> Speeding ..... racing. ....... race-ist


Lol, I see what you did there!


----------

